# Am unable to access my transcend external hard drive..



## purplekaycee (Sep 5, 2016)

Beginning this afternoon I have been unable to access my hard drive
When I plug it into my computer it keeps blinking and blinking light.
Towards the tail end of the compter accessing it.
What can i do?


----------



## FR@NK (Sep 5, 2016)

Time to open it up and pull out the drive!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2016)

open it up and take out the drive, put it into your PC internally.

it could be totally dead, or it could just be the enclosure.


----------



## purplekaycee (Sep 5, 2016)

Didn't know its possible to insert external hard drive into a cpu.
How do I go about it?
My cpu uses sata cords while the external drive come with a 3.0 cord.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 5, 2016)

purplekaycee said:


> Didn't know its possible to insert external hard drive into a cpu.
> How do I go about it?
> My cpu uses sata cords while the external drive come with a 3.0 cord.



It's still a standard SATA drive inside.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2016)

Use a different usb cable if you have one that fits the drive (unless if hardwired to enclosure)or open it up and put in desktop pc


----------



## purplekaycee (Sep 5, 2016)

did exactly as you said .It works now   i dont know how to thank you guys


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2016)

purplekaycee said:


> did exactly as you said .It works now   i dont know how to thank you guys



the adapter board is shot


----------



## cdawall (Sep 6, 2016)

And you are very lucky there are new drives from WD, toshiba and seagate that dumped the SATA adapter and are directly USB3.0 disks.


----------



## purplekaycee (Sep 7, 2016)

eidairaman1 said:


> the adapter board is shot


You mean the hard drive's adapter?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2016)

purplekaycee said:


> You mean the hard drive's adapter?



the USB to SATA adaptor that you removed, to put it inside the PC.

You can buy a generic enclosure off ebay or from a store, to make it external again.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 7, 2016)

You should try it on another PC first. Most likely its the housing but it could be something else. No sense in breaking your drive specially if its under warranty


----------



## silkstone (Sep 7, 2016)

INSTG8R said:


> It's still a standard SATA drive inside.



Not all of them. I have a portable WD unit with strange connectors.
Possibly an esata port that cannot be plugged in internally.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 7, 2016)




----------

